# We call it Skeletown 2016



## BaronVonCreepy (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't figure out how to insert photos. Here is a link to about 30 photos of our yard display:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/790W76

There is a freakshow with posters, pirates, grim reaper on throne and a whole bunch more.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your Skeletown! Lots of details and every little scene tells a story.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a sweet set up, especially like the snake charmer


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Quite lovely. I love the diversity of theming. Congratulations!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love all the detail! Well done.


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I have been inspired by the work of the haunters on this board over the years. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! I especially like the Knight of the Crusade and the "barker".


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Everything looks great!
One of the best freak show setups I've ever seen!
I can see you spent a lot of time on your scenes and props!
The Conjoined twins are to die for


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just sat here for 20 minutes looking at these, trying to pick up all the details. I know I missed a lot but dang, this is just spectacular! In a league of it's own for sure!


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Oct 12, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the positive feedback. My wife and I have been doing this for 6 years. Adding a bit each year. We still have some display space so already making plans for next year.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job! I love your creeps and freaks. I like the pic with the nurse pushing the old wheelchair, but I like them all too.


----------



## MandyRed (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG, seriously amazing. I love the vintage charm. Reminds me of American Horror Story.  I'm acquaintance FB friends with the lead FX MUA on that show and she would love this!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I just sat here for 20 minutes looking at these, trying to pick up all the details. I know I missed a lot but dang, this is just spectacular! In a league of it's own for sure!


Same here!
Very impressive.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's awesome! Where do you store everything?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love Skelletown. Nice setup.


----------



## BaronVonCreepy (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Love the feedback.

We have a fairly large unfinished part of our basement that we store everything in. The Grim Reaper is new this year and does not break down. He may become a permanent resident in one of my daughter's room.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it all!!!


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

WOW! those are stunning props such amazing details


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Great, I love Skeletons


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is so vintage and creepy looking. I love all your details, and the sign boards are wonderful. I can see many, many hours were dedicated to this haunt and the presentation of Skeletown. Really outstanding display!


----------



## MegBill (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice, they are so cool and realistic!


----------



## mellington (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow. Where do you get your skeletons from or do you make them?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Quite well done! Fantastic work. As a collector of medical antiques, I'm quite fond of your Victorian wheelchair.


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

You did an amazing job. This is one of the best haunts I've seen.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! I love it! Your corpsing work is fantastic. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wicked cool!! Great inspiration too.


----------

